# And so the fuzzy features begin!



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Mitzy's fuzzy face is starting, not looking so cockerish anymore. I have trimmed the hair heading up towards her eyes and intend to keep on top of it as I like to see the mischief in them LOL










She is also starting to look as if blue roan is developing. When I got her, her back just looked white and you could find black spots under if you hunted, now they are showing up more and more. Im not sure if I am seeing some white hairs in her black face too.










Peppa still looks much the same but when you ruffle her face you can feel the hair getting longer. While there is only a week age wise between the girls everything makes me feel that Peppa is a bit behind in development. She was the runt and Im not sure if she was conceived a bit behind the others making her a wee premmie. All only speculation of course but she is more than a week behind Mitz in growth and just everything.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah your girls are lovely Sheilagh! I think you are right that Mitzy will develop more black in her coat. It will look very striking. Both your girls have lovely eyes and you are right in that's it good to be able to see them! I'm not sure about developmental issues. I have a friend with a mini labradoodle only 2 days older than Biscuit who has already tried to hump her leg! Biscuit has showed no such signs yet so I do think it's very individual to the genetics of each dog and the parents it was bred from. Bit like kids really!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely girls ... 

The black spots in Mitzy's coat is known as ticking .. have a peep here and you will see it clearly in Kendals lovely gals  .. ticking looks great ... 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/cockapoo-coat-colour-catalogue/

I love them both .. are they good girls for you? they must be otherwise you would be moaning more on here ha ha ha ....


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awwww they are beautiful babies!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

so cute!!  Lovely colouring


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

you have lovely looking girls


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

So JoJo do you think Mitz will stay white rather than go roan and just have the ticking? Nice either way but Im enjoying the guessing game.

Double trouble has actually been double joy. They are great girls. Still plugging along on the house training but its getting better. Other than that they are just fantastic wee dogs. They are great out and about, they like people but not too OTT and can easily be called back if they get jumpy. They do great recalls even with other dogs about (so far LOL) and I really dont have any complaints about them. My hubby chose both of them and they are softer dogs than I would ever pick as I like the more stroppy ones but that just makes them so easy to train. I can stop them chewing something with a hard word and their training has just been a dream. Mitzy hasnt pulled on the lead from the start and Peppa is coming on with it and if out with the boys they just trot behind us.

So no regrets so far about doing it this way. There is still time tho.......


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think it looks more like ticking too... but thats a lovely look they are both cuties. Mable looked totally white then changed over time. Here are pics .. if I can remember how to post them at 6 weeks and about 1o months x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oooops


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

They're both beautiful and have grown so much!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Soo said:


> So JoJo do you think Mitz will stay white rather than go roan and just have the ticking? Nice either way but Im enjoying the guessing game.
> 
> Double trouble has actually been double joy. They are great girls. Still plugging along on the house training but its getting better. Other than that they are just fantastic wee dogs. They are great out and about, they like people but not too OTT and can easily be called back if they get jumpy. They do great recalls even with other dogs about (so far LOL) and I really dont have any complaints about them. My hubby chose both of them and they are softer dogs than I would ever pick as I like the more stroppy ones but that just makes them so easy to train. I can stop them chewing something with a hard word and their training has just been a dream. Mitzy hasnt pulled on the lead from the start and Peppa is coming on with it and if out with the boys they just trot behind us.
> 
> So no regrets so far about doing it this way. There is still time tho.......


I thought she was black and white Parti with ticking ... which is beautiful, but I haven't seen full pics of her body ... I was just going by how you described her coat ... What were her parents colouring? I would love to see more body pics if you have any ...  I love the parti's   ...ok lets face it I love them all .. just love cockapoos 

Both Mitzy and Peppa sound very settled and training is going very well .. I am so pleased for you .. double joy for sure


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Mum was a blue roan cocker and Dad a black min poodle.

Will get some more up to date photos tomorrow and add them on. Im not up on coat colours and genetics but find it all interesting.


----------

